# Dentist in Angeles area



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello to all, I will be in Balibago Angeles area for a month in the month of August. Can any one refer me to good dentist who can perform tooth filling and also extract a tooth? I really do not wish to go to any cheap barangay dentist, ... Thank you in advance ....


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

If you download the Blue Book, a monthly directory of services in Angeles, you will find many dentists in there. If you'd prefer somewhere the locals go, but of a high standard, I can ask some of my colleagues at work tomorrow. Let me know.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Simon1983 said:


> If you download the Blue Book, a monthly directory of services in Angeles, you will find many dentists in there. If you'd prefer somewhere the locals go, but of a high standard, I can ask some of my colleagues at work tomorrow. Let me know.


Yes please do ask your colleagues for me, thank you in advance ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

justice said:


> Hello to all, I will be in Balibago Angeles area for a month in the month of August. Can any one refer me to good dentist who can perform tooth filling and also extract a tooth? I really do not wish to go to any cheap barangay dentist, ... Thank you in advance ....


Another idea for current recommendations is to go to the VFW Post there in Balibago and visit with some of the guys there. You're sure to get a good recommendation.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Britannia is apparently good. It's in front of SM, beside Chow King. You can find it on Google (Britannia Dental) but be careful because there are two Britannia's in Clark I think... I'm not sure if they are branches of the same company or just have similar names. The other one is on Friendship, a bit further out..... Address/Phone number: Stall O&N, Clarkhauz Bldg, MA Roxas Ave,
Clark Freeport Zone, Balibago,
Angeles City, Philippines 2009Phone numbers:+639177998948 (Philippine number)
+18183014856 (USA Hotline)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Simon1983 said:


> Britannia is apparently good. It's in front of SM, beside Chow King. You can find it on Google (Britannia Dental) but be careful because there are two Britannia's in Clark I think... I'm not sure if they are branches of the same company or just have similar names. The other one is on Friendship, a bit further out..... Address/Phone number: Stall O&N, Clarkhauz Bldg, MA Roxas Ave,
> Clark Freeport Zone, Balibago,
> Angeles City, Philippines 2009Phone numbers:+639177998948 (Philippine number)
> +18183014856 (USA Hotline)


I go to the dermatologist at Britannia across from SM, even though I live in Subic. He has modern laser equipment. I think he runs the clinic and his associate is the dentist.

I have not been to the dentist there or even seen the dentist, but I can vouch for the fact that the dental equipment appears to be new and top notch.


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

*Balibago dentist.*



justice said:


> Hello to all, I will be in Balibago Angeles area for a month in the month of August. Can any one refer me to good dentist who can perform tooth filling and also extract a tooth? I really do not wish to go to any cheap barangay dentist, ... Thank you in advance ....


I can recommend a very good lady dentist who has a clinic in the Balibago area and was a favourite of Americans, British and other expats when I lived there. As well as general dentistry, she is a qualified orthodontist, meaning she can do implants too. She was my family dentist for years and a close friend. She is a great dentist. 
I still have crowns she did almost 20 years ago, and 2 filiings she did when I last visited the Phil back in 2005 Her prices are very reasonable. Unlike most of the downtown dentists, she doesn't rip off foreigners.
She is Dra. Maria Lourdes Aspe (but universally known as Dr Malou).
Clinic is easy to find. It's right on Fields Avenue. Balibago, between Western Union and 7.11 store, before you reach Manson Drug Store.
Opening hours are Monday-Saturday:9am-12noon, & 2pm-5pm. Sunday: By appointment. 
She has other dentists working for her. If you go there, tell the receptionist that you want to see Dr Malou, not one of the others, and say that John recommended you. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

*Balibago Dentist*



justice said:


> Hello to all, I will be in Balibago Angeles area for a month in the month of August. Can any one refer me to good dentist who can perform tooth filling and also extract a tooth? I really do not wish to go to any cheap barangay dentist, ... Thank you in advance ....


I've already recommended you a good well qualified dentist that is easy to find. I should have mentioned that of course her clinic is well equipped. I haven't seen anyone on here, other than me, recommend any dentist based on their personal experience. You need good service at a reasonable cost, and you don't need to go running around Clark, which is a total ripoff. There are dozens of dentists in Angeles. I'm sure some of them are very good, but I can't recommend them because I haven't experienced them. There are also plenty whose eyes will light up as when they hear an American accent, because they are well aware of what even simple dental treatment costs in the US, and can 'adjust' their prices far upwards accordingly'. If you go to the one I recommended, and are not satisfied, you can always post on here.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Simon1983 said:


> Britannia is apparently good. It's in front of SM, beside Chow King. You can find it on Google (Britannia Dental) but be careful because there are two Britannia's in Clark I think... I'm not sure if they are branches of the same company or just have similar names. The other one is on Friendship, a bit further out..... Address/Phone number: Stall O&N, Clarkhauz Bldg, MA Roxas Ave,
> Clark Freeport Zone, Balibago,
> Angeles City, Philippines 2009Phone numbers:+639177998948 (Philippine number)
> +18183014856 (USA Hotline)


Thank you so much for the info, yes I sure do know where Chow King is, it is across from jolliebe


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

joneeboy said:


> I can recommend a very good lady dentist who has a clinic in the Balibago area and was a favourite of Americans, British and other expats when I lived there. As well as general dentistry, she is a qualified orthodontist, meaning she can do implants too. She was my family dentist for years and a close friend. She is a great dentist.
> I still have crowns she did almost 20 years ago, and 2 filiings she did when I last visited the Phil back in 2005 Her prices are very reasonable. Unlike most of the downtown dentists, she doesn't rip off foreigners.
> She is Dra. Maria Lourdes Aspe (but universally known as Dr Malou).
> Clinic is easy to find. It's right on Fields Avenue. Balibago, between Western Union and 7.11 store, before you reach Manson Drug Store.
> ...


Awesome info ... You rock ...


----------

